# Wer kennt den Saimaa-See?



## Domini (1. Januar 2010)

Hallo!

Ich fahre nächsten sommer 2 wochen nach Ristiina am saimaa-see 

ist der fischbestand dort gut? Was für fische fängt man haupsächlich? was für köder verwendet man?


----------



## zander-ralf (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wer kennt den Saimaa-See?*

Moin Domini,

ich war zweimal dort (Nähe Imatra). Habe da sehr große Barsche gefangen. Es geht natürlich am besten vom Boot aus. Wenn Du gute Stellen findest ist der Köder fast egal. Ich habe viel mit Gummifisch gefangen. 
Es gibt auch einen sehr guten Hechtbestand. Riesen waren bei mir aber nicht dabei; alle so zwischen 70 u. 90cm. Mit Köderfisch geht es auch gut. Natürlich gibt es auch viele Weißfische. Wir haben in Finnland aber am besten im Torsa bei Simpele (Rautjärvi) gefangen. #6
Da gibt es auch richtig schöne Forellen.
Viel Spaß!!! Es wird Dir am Saimaa gefallen.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Domini (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wer kennt den Saimaa-See?*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Moin Domini,
> 
> ich war zweimal dort (Nähe Imatra). Habe da sehr große Barsche gefangen. Es geht natürlich am besten vom Boot aus. Wenn Du gute Stellen findest ist der Köder fast egal. Ich habe viel mit Gummifisch gefangen.
> Es gibt auch einen sehr guten Hechtbestand. Riesen waren bei mir aber nicht dabei; alle so zwischen 70 u. 90cm. Mit Köderfisch geht es auch gut. Natürlich gibt es auch viele Weißfische. Wir haben in Finnland aber am besten im Torsa bei Simpele (Rautjärvi) gefangen. #6
> ...


 

Erstmal danke für die antwort:m! Ja wir haben ein boot das zum haus gehört. Und mit forellen was meinst du damit? Seeforellen? Bachforellen? Regenbogenforellen? Und als köder auf barsch hätte ich allerlei spinner und viele 3.5 und 8 cm relax gummis, sind die ok? Was heisst das es auf hecht gut ist, heisst das das du nie leer heimgegangen bist? ist die zapfenmontage mit mais ok? oder soll ich dort in einen angelshop und würmer kaufen? oder auf grund setzten? ist es algemein tief? ist der see klar? und vom boot aus soll ich dann auch mit gummis und so angeln oder mit juckern und hegenen und nuggis?

Waren jetzt vieleicht ein bisschen sehr viele fragen aber ich weis absolut nicht was mich am see erwartet


----------



## Domini (4. Januar 2010)

*Braucht man ein Angelschein für der Saimaa-see?*

Hallo!

Gehe nächsten sommer an den Saimaa see in die nähe von Ristiina und wollte fragen ob man einen angelschein braucht und wa kostet.

Danke schomal im voraus für eure antwort!
:vik:


----------



## zanderzone (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wer kennt den Saimaa-See?*

Keine Ahnung ob Du einen Schein benötigst, wo von ich aber ausgehe!
Aber warum fragst Du das nicht einfach in diesem Thread? Brauchst doch keinen neuen eröffnen!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wer kennt den Saimaa-See?*

Ich schieb das mal ins Finnland-Forum.


----------



## Domini (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wer kennt den Saimaa-See?*

hats ind dem see auch zander?


----------



## Domini (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wer kennt den Saimaa-See?*

weis niemand mehr etwas über den see?


----------



## zanderzone (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wer kennt den Saimaa-See?*

Hier findest Du alle Infos die Du brauchst:

http://www.angeltreff.org/reise/finnland/saimaa.html

Einfach mal selber schauen ;-)


----------



## goeddoek (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wer kennt den Saimaa-See?*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob Du einen Schein benötigst, wo von ich aber ausgehe!
> Aber warum fragst Du das nicht einfach in diesem Thread? Brauchst doch keinen neuen eröffnen!!



Ich hab das der Übersichtlichkeit halber mal zusammengeführt


----------



## Domini (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wer kennt den Saimaa-See?*

okay danke vielmal für alles was ihr bis jetzt geschrieben habt! war sonst noch einer dort?


----------



## Domini (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wer kennt den Saimaa-See?*

sind 11 cm gummis für hechte zu klein?;+


----------



## Bellaron (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wer kennt den Saimaa-See?*

Hey Domi,
ist eine Ideale größe für Zander,aberHechte sind bestimmt auch nicht abgeneigt.Wenn du ihn an einem Hechtmaul vorbei ziehst,dann sagt er bestimmt nicht nein,sei denn,er hat gerade keinen Hunger.Versuchs doch mit 15er Kopytos,immer eine gute Wahl!
#c

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Domini (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wer kennt den Saimaa-See?*



Bellaron schrieb:


> Hey Domi,
> ist eine Ideale größe für Zander,aberHechte sind bestimmt auch nicht abgeneigt.Wenn du ihn an einem Hechtmaul vorbei ziehst,dann sagt er bestimmt nicht nein,sei denn,er hat gerade keinen Hunger.Versuchs doch mit 15er Kopytos,immer eine gute Wahl!
> #c
> 
> Liebe Grüße


 
dann ists ja gut...

gehe eben auch noch diesen frühling nach västervik ( schärengarten in schweden ) und wollte dort auch noch mit meinen zandergummis auf hecht angeln... 
könnte es sein das dort kein meter hecht auf den gummi beisst weil er zu klein ist? im frühling beisst ja eh alles auf kleines wegen all den kleinen fischen oder? ;+


----------



## KevLar (28. April 2015)

*AW: Wer kennt den Saimaa-See?*

Meine 3 brüder und ich planen nen männer-survival-angel-kanu-urlaub durchs saimaa gebiet. 
Zum thema fischereierlaubnis weiß ich soviel: http://Ahven.net/deutsch
Es kommen ja die üblichen verdächtigen vor, aber wie siehts mit lachs aus? Auf wanderung fressen die glaub nichts, aber wann is das? 
Geplant ist spätsommer/ anfang herbst, zwischen der mückenplage und der arschkälte.
wollen nur mit leichtem gepäck wandern/ paddeln, darum nur begrenzt platz. Was soll also an köder mit? Gelesen hab ich bis jetzt gummis, spinner und köfi. Kommen wobbler nicht gut an?

Danke im vorraus


----------

